# 2 pages on monitor at same time



## soslow24 (Apr 1, 2007)

How do I view two or more pages on my monitor at the same time.


----------



## Cerpico (Aug 17, 2007)

It all depends on your definition of "pages"


----------



## josephhand (Oct 3, 2008)

what program are you using on what platform? (i.e. MS Word? Windows Vista? Mac?)


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Please post this in the appropriate forum. It is not a news article.


----------

